# Please Help with building a rod



## ALI3N_123 (Jul 26, 2019)

Hello y'all. I'm in McAllen, Texas and just got into the hobby of fishing. I need help and guidance with building my very own fishing rod. I used an Abu Garcia Rod and Reel with quality I really liked, so I'd like to build a rod using Abu components that won't break the bank. I have researched, and found that they carry rods in the $119 range, and reels in the $150 range. I'm not looking into spending more than $300 on a single rod build. Please post pictures of your own rod builds and setups. :biggrin:


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

ALI3N_123 said:


> Hello y'all. I'm in McAllen, Texas and *just got into the hobby of fishing.* I need help and guidance with building my very own fishing rod. I used an Abu Garcia Rod and Reel with quality I really liked, so I'd like to build a rod using Abu components that won't break the bank. I have researched, and found that they carry rods in the $119 range, and reels in the $150 range. I'm not looking into spending more than $300 on a single rod build. Please post pictures of your own rod builds and setups. :biggrin:


Don't do it.... It's addicting and expensive


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> Don't do it.... It's addicting and expensive


 sounds like the voice of experience, lol. It can be expensive but it can be stretched out over a long period of time. I built my first rod using pamphlets from component suppliers(long before the internet). A cardboard box, a couple colors of thread, book to use as a tensioning device as the thread is dragged through it and you have a crude but workable hand wrapper. Look at youtube videos and you can get a wealth of info, sometimes it's good, other times.........You have been warned, lol. Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Ali3n-123

Yep, just as Dk2429 said-- "Its Addicting" :rotfl:

Im 2019 new Myself and probably have already dropped a couple Grand into it. But, Im on a mission .

Theres lots of companies out there that sell supplies and kits. One of the larger ones is called Mudhole.com

They are one of them that sells start up kits, with all you probably need to build one rod. And when your finished, you'll know what consumables to buy for the next one. If you still dont know what to buy, they have kits for that too.. lol

They also do around the country schools, or you might be able to find one or two day schools offered in your area by someone. :help: One of the fellas on this board , [email protected] offers a beginner training school a couple of times a year in our area. and theres LOTS OF YOUTUBE videos on the subect. Many by mudhole itself. Im sure there are some tackle stores somewhere near you that sell supplies also... I know in Corpus, Roys Tackle carrys a good bit of stuff....

so enough said..... heres to answer your question...... Heres a start up kit.... they have several other choices. but, this seems like a nice Trout/Redfish Rod type, They show another 7'r with a bit more flex also I. Dont worry if it says fresh or saltwater, the fish wont care. :fish:

Good Luck, :clover:

7'0" Med-Heavy Turnkey Rod Kit
Complete all-in-one rod building kit. 
Rod specs: 7'0" | 10-17 lb. | 1/4 - 3/4 oz. |
Fast Action | Medium-Heavy Power

Heres other Start up TurnKey kits they show


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

ALI3N_123 said:


> ... I used an Abu Garcia Rod and Reel with quality I really liked, so I'd like to build a rod using Abu components that won't break the bank....


Welcome to rod building! Abu Garcia does not, to my knowledge, make any rod building components. You can build a really nice rod with the budget you put forward, but it won't have Abu Garcia components. Let us know what you're looking for in the power, action, length department and someone will be able to help you out.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

hog said:


> 7'0" Med-Heavy Turnkey Rod Kit
> Complete all-in-one rod building kit.
> Rod specs: 7'0" | 10-17 lb. | 1/4 - 3/4 oz. |
> Fast Action | Medium-Heavy Power
> ...


This is a mag bass rod that I use for bass fishing. If you are throwing soft plastics for trout, redfish and founder I would not use this blank.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

PBC said:


> This is a mag bass rod that I use for bass fishing. If you are throwing soft plastics for trout, redfish and founder I would not use this blank.


Hello PBC.... 
Im just trying to answer and help him out for a start up kit as hes asking about.

I was trying to see if mudhole had something in the similar numbers of a Rainshadow Rx6 SP843 or SP844 which are pretty bullet proof. the one I posted is closer to the SP844. But, I dont see where they sell a start up kit with that rod set up where you can get the wrapper, glues, reamer, Dryer etc... all in one.

heres a saltwater kit thats real nice... Im sure they could change out to a casting components, but, it doesnt have the rod building components for the building supplies needed for him to build.

Just curious it cant be fished in both waters or with jigs.... is it something about it in the components, or just the flex weight type personal preference. If I were only gonna throw jigs, I'd have a more flexible lighter rod also. Thats why we all have LOTs of rods in our Garages :biggrin:

He said he was new, and most new folks will be live shrimp baiting, popping cork, or fishing the bottom mostly with a bit of jig chunk'n sometimes IMO..

Maybe theres something I need to learn about it, am a rookie builder and have a lot to learn :smile:

but, be sure and post a answer to his question also tho

Good fishin/building

Hog


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

hog said:


> PBC said:
> 
> 
> > This is a mag bass rod that I use for bass fishing. If you are throwing soft plastics for trout, redfish and founder I would not use this blank.
> ...


So all he said was he was in McAllen and he's used Abu equipment, but I don't think he said what kind of fishing he was doing. I am guessing you assumed inshore since you recommended that and said for trout's and reds. I was merely pointing out that is not an ideal blank for throwing plastics for trout etc... That based on my fishing experience in the lower Laguna Madre, and the inshore rods I have built. Even for throwing a cork or croaker soaking still would not recommend that. Mod fast popping blank is more suited to that technique. Med heavy fast tip would not be my choice at all. To each their own

OP get with Lance at Swampland and he will get you what you need


----------



## slug327 (Sep 13, 2018)

Check our mudhole.com or getbitoutdoors.com. You can build a rod for around $90 without a reel. All the tools and stuff you need can get pricey at first. But they last a while. Look on Facebook for rod building groups. There are a ton. Custom Rod Builders Guild (CRBG) is a great source of info. Be careful though, once you jump in that rabbit hole, it's tough getting out.


----------



## DamianLindsey (Sep 15, 2015)

The MHX Saltwater series MHX L842 or MHX L843 are good blanks which only cost about $55. They also have a lifetime warranty on the blank itself. Like others said the Rainshadow Rx6â€™s are another good choice. 
Good luck, remember to focus on the basics before trying to figure out all the hard stuff. It will make the quality of your builds a lot better and save you from a lot of frustration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Sent you a PM with a contact in McAllen.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

MikeK said:


> Sent you a PM with a contact in McAllen.


Best to deal with someone local.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Best to deal with someone local.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


He said he's in McAllen and i sent him contact info for a rod builder in McAllen . . . that seems local.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

MikeK said:


> He said he's in McAllen and i sent him contact info for a rod builder in McAllen . . . that seems local.


Yes I agree with you

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

